# Jenny & her overgrown beak



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Things have been a little bit hectic for me the last week with lots going on poor Jenny has been a little bit on the back burner but I made time to go and see her and how she was getting on yesterday. 

I, perhaps foolishly, hoped that she might be able to wear her beak down herself a little but observing her yesterday I realised quickly that this wasn't to be. I have an appointment on Wednesday for her beak to be trimmed and look forward to sharing a post 'trimming' picture with you.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I hope Jenny's appointment for her trim goes well and I'll be looking forward to your update and picture.

Jenny is such a gorgeous girl and I'm sure it will be a relief for her once her beak is properly trimmed.*


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

I'm sure she will feel so much better once it's trimmed down. I've been stocking up on bits for when she comes home (here home, not her current home) to give her lots for her to gnaw on.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm sure that after her appointment, her beak will be just a good as new  I look forward to seeing her before and after pictures, Emma


----------



## spanglegrrl (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi,
Just wanted to post that I have to take my female,****** Ford,in for monthly trims on a regular basis. She is almost 8 yrs old and does well with our avian vet. I felt nervous the first time but know she is good hands. Other than that she is a healthy spunky bird. Good luck!


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

^Thanks for the kind words.  

The avian vet visit went fantastically well. The vet clinic itself was really nice. He asked what the problem was and I told him her beak was overgrown and the vet said it was no problem and he'd take her into the back and sort it out. He asked if there were any other concerns before he went, but I had none. 
Five minutes later, he came back in with Jenny, beak trimmed to a beautiful normal length. 
I have some pictures that I'll add later to show the great improvement in it.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm so glad to hear the vet visit went well! :thumbsup:
We'll all be looking forward to seeing Jenny's new look! *


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Okay, here's the before and after shots.

I didn't post the top left picture until after her beak was sorted as I found if very sad she was left like this. 
It was very satisfying watching her tuck into a hearty meal after the drama of her adventure was over.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Jenny looks fabulous after the spa treatment . Although to her I'm sure she didn't feel like she was at the spa .


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

She looks wonderful! I'm so glad to hear the vet visit went well and that little Jenny is all sorted out  

I can't wait to see more of your beautiful girl


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Wow -- that is truly a huge transformation.

I'm so glad Jenny is able to eat properly now.
Although the actual trim might not have been fun, I'm sure she must be enjoying the results!

She looks beautiful *


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

RavensGryf said:


> Jenny looks fabulous after the spa treatment . Although to her I'm sure she didn't feel like she was at the spa .


Thanks Julie. Probably not much of a spa treatment but I think the results are fabulous!



StarlingWings said:


> She looks wonderful! I'm so glad to hear the vet visit went well and that little Jenny is all sorted out
> 
> I can't wait to see more of your beautiful girl


I can't wait to have her home in a few weeks.



FaeryBee said:


> *Wow -- that is truly a huge transformation.
> 
> I'm so glad Jenny is able to eat properly now.
> Although the actual trim might not have been fun, I'm sure she must be enjoying the results!
> ...


Thanks Deb.


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

I've already noticed that since her trim, Jenny's beak is growing long again. She access to loads of things to chew and was using cuttlebone today. Seems like I'll be making another appointment to see the avian vet about this.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I'm sorry that Jenny is starting to have her beak growing again . Maybe regularly scheduled trims will be what you have to do. Unless you can get her to chew some really hard wood (the way Chip likes to do) .

Robin has that same problem, but the sharp tip eventually breaks off by itself, fortunately not in my finger so far haha.


----------



## shaz128blue (Feb 18, 2009)

Bless poor girl, hopefully though if you do need to do regularly you have the same super vet and she will get used to the trips


----------

